# Sunakard indoor grow #4



## sunakard2000 (Oct 2, 2013)

well after a year or so of playing around and learning i finaly revamped my grow space, i dont have any pictures yet as this older comp doesnt have an SD Card reader so ill have to borrow one. 
anywho currently iv got my grow #3 Sour Diesal finishing its last few weeks in flower, should be choppin time around the 20th-28th depending on how the trichs look and the fullness of the buds, 
i also have some plants in veg right now waiting for after my #4 grow of Budda Purple Kush Autos. i currently  have a Blueberry plant at around 2-3 weeks old, and a Sleetstack X Skunk thats about 5 days old since it shed its shell, and 2 days ago i popped a Northern Lights X Northern Lights fem seed and a White Widow X Amnesia Haze fem seed. they havnt popped up yet but the seeds looked great and i have high expectations of my techniques.

once i get some pics onto this comp ill post some updates, might be a while as im working on getting 6gal buckets ready for the Auto run and also finishing up some minor construction in my grow space.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 12, 2013)

well an update, so the blueberry had some problems with the soil, it was older and infested with soil mites n stuff, so i trashed it before it infected anything else, everything else had a boiled water soak prior to sowing the seeds or x-plant, also the 2nd Sleetstack X Skunk didnt pop, nor did the White Widow X Amnesia Haze. and the NLxNL popped just fine a few days ago. today i soaked my rapid rooters and got them prepped for seeds, sowed my 5 Budda Purple Kush Autos and the 1 Purple Auto into the rapid rooters and popped the RRs into their final 6gal home, covered with a bit of soil and popped them right into the veg closet, all seeds looked great, no cracked shells or green beans so fingers crossed and prayin for the best. gonna snap some pics tomorrow and get them uploaded to my comp and post some pics... the Auto Adventure officialy begins.


----------



## 7thG (Oct 13, 2013)

Looking forward to the pics. Im gonna be getting some NL soon (hopefully).
What soil you using. Lights, nutes?


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 13, 2013)

soil is a mix of Roots Organic and Fox Farms Happy Frog with a bag of peralite added as well. boiled water and ran about 2-3 gals through each 6gal bucket to kill off any insects/eggs in the soil just to be safe. uhmm lights i got a T5 HO 4ft 4bulb in my veg area and a 600watt HPS in my flower area. and i use General Hydroponics "General Organics" line of nutes, along with some left over Big Bloom from Fox Farm i use as an additive to my stump tea, i use the HTG Stumpys Root Tea powder mix, along with some added molasses and the Big Bloom. 

also finally got the pics off my phone and i have ALOT of editing to do so ill hopefuly have a few pics posted tonight if not tomorrow morning


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 15, 2013)

ok guys almost got the pics ready, about half of them are organized and iv started cropping the ones i wanna post, should be up today,

an update on the Autos, while i was moistening the soil above/around the Rapid Rooters i noticed 1 is almost breaking the soil, so curiousity got the better of me, as it usualy does lol, so i very very carefully dug through the top inch of soil and found the rapid rooters... EVERY SINGLE ONE POPPED!!! WOOOT!!! lol sorry happy!!! all 5 Budda purple kush autos and the 1 Purple auto all cracked shells and their tap roots are doin their thing, im guessing another 2-3 days untill all 6 break soil. so things are rockin and a rollin here.

gonna post a few pics of the new modifications i made in my grow room, along with a few pics of the Sour Diesal thats a week and a half from choppity chop. oooh i so cant wait lol


----------



## budz4me (Oct 15, 2013)

this is gonna be nice....just in time for me to sit back, kick up a chair, smoke some of my recent harvest...and watch SK2K grow some mean green


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 16, 2013)

lol sorry all i got the chance to veg out and play some serious Diablo 3, so iv kinda forgot about the pics lol... ill get right on that after work today i promise lol... btw 2 of the 5 budda purple kush broke soil this morning, still waiting on the others but a day or 2 and all will be above soil


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 16, 2013)

ok so got a few fixed up here, first pic is my sour diesal plant on 10-1, its at least doubled the bud size since then, maybe tripled lol they are huge compaired to that pic, 
the 2nd and 3rd pics are mainly to show the panels i made to keep more light in my flower space, before i didnt have anything to contain the light so it was being wasted as it spilled out into the rest of the room, anywho i made a 4x4.5 flower space by using 3 panels, the longest one is 5x5 so i have some overlap, this is the panel i move to get into the space, the other 2 panels are 4ft wide by 5ft tall, well one is 5ft tall the other is 4.5 tall so there is room for the exhaust duct to run over the panel to my exhaust fan. working great now and im already seeing a difference with the smaller branches near the outer edges of the plant, by the way yes that is a super ghetto "scrogg" if you can call it that lol, i made a 3x3 screen using slim bamboo lashed into a square, legs lashed on and the screen with about 3 inches between screen strings, its a POS and had to hang rocks off the corners to keep it held down, yeah yeah thats retarted but hey it worked, sorta. i got the idea now of how to work a scrog the proper way from playin with this ghetto version lol... so anywho thats that, the sour diesal and the modifications to my flower space, i also framed out my veg closet more and gained about a foot in depth (front of frameing to back of closet, and over all just squared up the space as well as adding an exhaust fan and passive intake. the temps in my veg closet are now staying under 85 tops which is great YAY! so thats it for improvements, ill be back from work, on break now, in like 2 hours or so and ill get some pics up of the auto buckets i made and them in the closet, also gonna snap some new pics as a 3rd Budda Purple Kush popped her little head outta the soil.. hopefuly by tonight all 6 will be up.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 16, 2013)

ok guys and gals here it finally is... the part where i show whats going on with these Autos... so frist picture we got my 6gal buckets that i modified slightly with drainage holes and some slits cut out of the outer ring on the bottom of the bucket to allow water to flow out from under the bucket. second pic same thing, all 6 buckets upside down showing holes, notice how 5 are blue and one is black, a wonderful unplanned mistake thats amazing lol... so i have 5 Budda Purple Kush Auto Fem seeds i got from Budda Seeds via Sea of Seeds, and i got a Purple Auto Fem, as a freebie, so you can see where this is going hahaha, yup Budda Purple Kush is in the 5 Blue buckets and the Purple freebie is in the Black bucket. havnt gotten to the new pics yet but 3 of the 5 buddas popped through the soil and im anticipating very soon, tomorrow the latest the other 2 and the purple autohould be breaking soil. well thats it for now not much else to add. 
ooh and the 3rd pic lol almost forgot, thats my veg closet that i framed out more, got all 6 AUTO buckets in there plus my Sleetstack x Skunk reg plant and a Northern Light x Northern Light fem as well, i added some text to the pic but the 2 on the far left were my Blueberry and a clone i took from it, had some thripe issues so i tried pulling it and washing off the roots then into fresh now steralized soil but nope still had some little guys on there even after a bath, well it was an idea to fix a problem but i went with the smarter fix, since it was a free seed from a friend and it was only like 3 weeks old, i trashed it and cleaned up the veg closet again, since then (10-12) iv seen 0 activity from thripes in my veg closet so all good for now. 
ill try and update again tonight if not tomorrow with some soil breaking pics.


----------



## budz4me (Oct 16, 2013)

"ok so got a few fixed up here, first pic is my sour diesal plant on * 10-1*, its at least doubled the bud size since then, maybe tripled lol  they are huge compaired to that pic"


Fill me in here....10/1 of light...then another 10/1 to fill the 24? But thats only 22? I have never heard of or thought of this....please...im all ears!

BTW way, with the 5' ceiling you are not afraid with a 6g pot of it getting too big? I know autos are smaller...but I had a pheno in a 3g pot and it was almost touching the top of my 5' tent at the end.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 16, 2013)

uhmm 10-1 as in the date that pic was taken, first of october, and being the 16th today its about triple the size it was on the first. i also started the chop on the sour diesal today, i got about 2/3 done before my back started telling me to stop for the night lol im guessing about 2-3oz easy, what iv got hanging so far is compairable to at least 2 plants worth from my last grow, they each yielded about 1.5-2.25 oz per plant, lol and im not even finished clipping, still got a handful of super fat kolas and a good gnarled mess of side branches that shot up like mad under that scrog screen, so theres quite a bit left to go.

 its not a 5 ft ceiling, i simply made the panels 5 ft tall, the rooms a typical 8ft ceiling and currently with a 12inch tall 7gal smart pot and my plant growing under a scrog screen my light hood is only 3foot 3inches high from the floor so iv got a few feet i can raise my light still before its pokein over the walls and if worse comes to worse, even though stress is bad for Autos i cant imagine that a slight tug down and off to the side slightly would harm the yield, also the 3rd pic from the first set of pics i posted, looking down on the light hood inside the 4.5 x 4 flower area, my camera was up touching the ceiling looking down into the flower area.

also its photo not pheno plants, photo-period refers to plants that need a specific light schedule inorder for flowering hormones to outweigh the veg hormones, Autos are maturity based not photo period. phenotypes are different genetic representations from the same parents, for example lets say you have a brother, your eyes are brown and his are blue, you both have the same parents but you both look different then eachother. same deal with plants, like Melvins Buckeye plant, ones green, ones purple, same parents, different looks.  sorry i just noticed in a few places around the forums here that you have pheno where it sould be photo and vice versa.


----------



## budz4me (Oct 18, 2013)

lol its all good, thats what I am here for...an education. I am glad you caught me, now I know.

Ok, I feel like an idiot...10-1 lol....it just wasnt clear to me when I read it....sorry I was baked lol.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 18, 2013)

lol this is a MJ forum so thats typical :rofl:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 19, 2013)

well this morning i opened up my veg closet as i usualy do to check on the girls and see whats happenin, well today i found a couple of thripes still alive and doin their thing harming my plants and even going after the 6 freshly soil broken sprouts, those lil buggers >_< so anywho i had my buddy pick me up a 4 pound brick of dry ice, got 2 buckets filled with about 2 gallons of hot water and dropped 2 pounds of dry ice per bucket, then quickly sealed up the framed out tent flaps to my closet veg area, so far so good, its spilling out fog through my top exhaust fan so its a cookin so to speak, i just opened the top of the doors to peek inside after 10min of the dry ice sublimating and its so thick i can see the black buckets that are only 1 foot inside the doors on the J-bar shelf/clothes rack thats built into my closet, kinda nice having a shelf above your veg area lol... well im gonna let this Dry Ice do its thing and crank them Co2 levels right through the roof, ill post the after math so to speak lol, lets see if this works as a cheap solution to insects.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 20, 2013)

well got a few things to report, first off the 5th Budda Purple Kush poped her little head out of the soil this morning. so that makes 6/6 that popped... gotta love Rapid Rooter plugs XD also from the previous post after about 45min or so of dropping the dry ice in the buckets and closing up the tent and passive inlets, i went back to check how things were, i left the doors open for a good 10min before i inspected closer, well on my Sleetstack X Skunk plant i saw what looked to be a few thripes on a leaf they had been nibbling on for a few days now, all curled up with a horrified riggled look to them, WOOT Co2 bombing FOR THE WIN!!! eat that yah little Thripes, lol so yeah they are dead. also picked up another ~5 pounds of dry ice and did another bombing just to be sure, again after about 45min and a 10min air out i inspected and again nothing alive except some very very happy lookin plants, they perked up a good deal compaired to how they were earlier, they looked happy and were reaching up to the light just bathing in it, and after the Co2 it seemed like they were reaching up much more drastically then before so im guessing that was a nice little treat for them as well as an effective bug bomb that doesnt cost a ton or leave harmful chemical residues.
gonna get some pics tomorrow of the little gals and try to get them swapped over to this comp and posted up here.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 20, 2013)

well about 12 hours after i checked last night i still see no signs of any living insects, a few dead bodies layin around but noting alive, seems the 2 rounds of  ~5 pound dry ice bombing really worked, im actually relived that a cheap experimental method worked out so well, defently worth doing if you have bug problems and can seal up your grow space.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 20, 2013)

ok well as promised, sorry its a few days late but iv got update pics of the Auto grow, iv also got a few other things id like to share first to clear some things up for a few people.
ok well as i said i did some modifications to my grow space mostly building off of what i have. so the first pic is one of the 3 frames i built and hung mylar on, i got this idea from THG, thanks a ton by the way THG :hubba: but i changed it slightly, i used wood instead of pvc cuz well i had a bunch on hand and it didnt cost me a dime. so i made 3 frames which basically are like cubical walls, the 4th wall is the actual wall of the room with mylar hung as well. so one frame is 5 ft tall and 4ft wide, the 2nd fram is 4.5ft tall and 4ft wide, i went with the half foot difference on this one to allow room for my air cooled hoods ducting, these first 2 frames create the 4ft dimension to my 4ftx4.5ft flower space, and the 3rd frame is 5ft tall by 5 ft wide, i made this 6 inches longer then the actual flower area to allow some over hang on the sides so there isnt a gap leaking light in the corners, this 5ftx5ft frame is basicaly my door into the flower area, i simply lift a side and swing it open so i can get in and do what ever i need to. i should also add that i left the bottom 6 inches or so of the frame uncovered by mylar to allow more air flow into the space, this also helped with the frames footing and saved me on some mylar.

the first picture is of the 5ft tall 4ft wide frame to give an idea of what im talking about... lol sorry its also the BACK of the frame, thats just how its stashed off to the side when not in use, the shiney side is on the inside facing the plants so no worries 

the 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th pics are of my framed out veg closet, its half tent half closet lol, but yeah again just to give yah a better idea of what iv built.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 20, 2013)

now that all the modification stuff is outta the way its time for the sexy part, 
so as iv said iv got 5 Budda Purple Kush Auto Fems, and 1 Purple Auto Fem Freebie i got that im running for this auto run and 6/6 broke soil. 
so the first 5 pics are of the 5 Budda Purple Kush, sorry they are close up inside the pots but them lil gals are still teeny tiny and my camera sucks.
the 6th pic is the Purple Auto Freebie, when it broke soil it only had 1 full seed leaf and the other was about 1/3 normal size, it appeared to have been broken while poking its head out of the Rapid Rooter and soil. but its looking much better now that the first set is getting larger. i should also note that youll see that ring in the soil around the sprouts, thats from a shot glass i put over them while watering to keep water off them little cute leaves.








***the 2nd pic is the last of the 5 Budda Purple Kush to pop its little head out of the soil, about 2 days behind the other 4 and the purple freebie, hence why its so dang small compaired to the others, im going to assume i either accidently popped the bean in upside down and it took longer to correct itself before breaking soil, or its going to be the problem child so to speak lol.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 20, 2013)

and i figure i should share a few pics of the other 2 plants i have in veg now and will keep in veg until around christmas when the autos are all done.
so iv got a Sleetstack X Skunk Reg thats the biggest right now and a Northern Light X Northern Light Fem as well whos about 2 weeks behind the Sleetstack. 
These 2 pics are Sleetstack X Skunk Reg, side and top views, currently sitting in a 2.5gal pot.




These 2 are of the Northern Lights X Northern Lights Fem, side and top views, also currently in a 2.5gal pot.




Now for a few shots of everything in the Veg Closet, the first is looking at both Sleetstack x Skunk and Northern Lights x Northern Lights, the 2nd pic is the 6 Autos all in one shot which were shown individualy in the previous post. the 5 blue buckets are home to the Budda Purple Kush, and the Black bucket is home to the Freebie Purple Auto.




also one final thing, i have a question, what exactualy is "Northern Light X Northern Light"? besides just northern lights?


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 21, 2013)

update on the Sour Diesal harvest, first off i am SOOOOO SOLD on Scrog... i had one Sour Diesal plant that turned out female and i applied a ghetto scrog screen, well even with the ghetto screen which didnt work quite as well as i had expected but the Sour Diesal after hanging for 4 days and being in the jar for a day now with an RH of around 68 its weighing in at just a fuzz over 4oz, about 118g now, granted ill be losing another few grams during the cure but hey for a halfassed scrog screen and a halfassed scrog attempt, i didnt really spread the branches right and had a few run away branches and a few gnarled and weaved branches lol but hey all in all 1 plant under a 600 watt hps flowering for 9weeks and 2 days along with a thripe problem in veg/first half of flower i got a QP. now that i got some experience under my belt i can make a real screen to fully fit my flower area and im sure i can pull off more then a QP per plant... im absoutly happy, no more like exstatic lol best yield from 1 plant thus far, that was my 3rd technial grow, so i got 1.3oz from the first plant i grew with LEDs none the less, on the 2nd grow i had 7 plants, 6 in organic soil and 1 in a DWC bucket and the best plant gave 2.5 oz and the worst plant gave 1.5 oz. now on the 3rd grow i got a QP from one plant. cant complain with the improvements in yield and experience gained from grow to grow, i know im not gonna get a QP per plant in this Auto grow but as long as i get over 2oz per plant ill be happy and im faily confident that with the bucket size and nutes/soil ill have great results.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 29, 2013)

well update time... kinda
so to start ill say iv been having some serious issues with card readers and getting these pics off my stupid cameras memory card... nothings working on my comp >_< gerrrr so its gonna be a little while before i can post pics...

so anywho down to the plants, last monday i FIMed the Sleetstack Skunk and let it recover for the week, on saturday i FIMed 2 of the new tops as they were quite large already and about 6 of the brances below the first FIM i did on monday, i also FIMed the top of my Northern Lights. today everything seems to be recovering quite well and bouncing back quickly.

the Budda Purple Kush and the Purple Freebie are still in my veg closet and are doing AWESOME!!! they are all about 4-5 inches tall and all have their 3rd set of leaves about 50% grown in and the 4th set is starting. one of the 5 Budda Purple Kush is kind of odd... iv done absoutly NOTHING to them aside from popping the seeds into rapid rooters and stuffin them in the soil and watering a bit every other day but this one little BPK infact the last to break soil, isnt growing with sets of 2 leaves, it looks to be sets of 3, well upon closer inspection is looks like a single leaf pointing off to lets say 12 o-clock, and a millimeter or 2 above the single leaf is a set of 2 pointing out to 4 and 8 o-clock, looks almost like a set of 3, but its a single every so slightly below a set of 2... and every set of leaves is like this... usualy ya get 2 single blade leaves, 2  3-bladed leaves, then 2 5 bladed leaves,.... every set is comming in 3s for me lol so currently on that lil gal iv got 3 single blades and 3 triple bladed leaves with the 3 set of 5 blades commin in now, looks so silly with sets of 3 instead of sets of 2 like all the others, ooh well looks ballin, hopefuly it does well.
i guess all in all without pics there aint much to report really, ooh i did add some blue and yellow sticky traps to my veg closet to help curb the remaining bug problem, all though its almost gone iv still seen 2 thrips in the past ooh 3 or 4 days, and 2 or 3 little gnats. no super worried but i added the sticky traps as i said to curb the problem until my paycheck comes in this week YAY!!! finally 4 weeks with no checks, nice to be getting work and checks again lol. then ill be able to get some Azamax and do a good soil drench on everything as well as a spray treatment which will hopefuly finaly put an end to this years damn war on bugs... been such a crazy year weather wise here in michigan, bug populations have been off the charts like crazy this year and unfortunatly i got hit with just about everything this year lol and im so done with them. well i feel confident that if yall can use an azamax treatment or 2 during your grows and it keeps them lil pests at bay well it should work for me.

anywho again sorry for no pics, yeah yeah i know useless... im gonna try and work on this problem this week and hopefuly find a solution, then ill be able to post pic updates, and boy ooh boy iv got alot to share lol


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 30, 2013)

well still having issues with getting pics off my camera and onto my comp, anywho i got paid yesterday so im finally able to get a few necessary things, and one thing iv been wanting for a while XD.

so gonna be going to HTG today, yay a new one opened up right down the street from me, no more driving 30 something mile round trip... lol 4 mile round trip hahaha cant beat that XD, anywho so ill be getting some Azamax and doing both a soil drench and foliar treatment today, also getting some more soil and perilite to make up my mix for soon to be rooted clones.
and speaking of clones, iv had my eye on the 8-site Octo-Cloner for quite a while and in all honesty the DIY Bubble cloner i made after seeing massproducers DIY thread works great except it takes anywhere from 12-18 days for the smallest of roots to appear and well thats a little too long for me, so im gonna upgrade to a better cloner system. im also getting some cloning gel for the cut clone tips and hormone concentrate to add to the water in the system for the Octo-Cloner system. seen a few people use this Octo-Cloner and even the older model with a smaller spray head, but this one has a larger new spray head. anywho all the people iv seen using them say after 8 or 9 days tops youll have better root growth then with even 2 weeks+ in the bubble cloner system, instead of having a couple of nice but thin fish boned tap roots in the bubble cloner is nice but with this Octo-Cloner after only 8 days youll have like 20 tap roots growing off each clone lol. its on HTGsupply.com in the cloning section, its like 50 bucks, yall should check it out, i will defently post an update on the clones after being transfered into the new clone system. hopefuly i can get this stupid picture problem streightened out, its really starting to bum me out being unable to share pics wil all you awesome people whom have helped me learn so much in such a short amount of time... well till the next update,


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 3, 2013)

still having issues with getting pics off my camera, cant seem to find a stupid card reader that works lol...
well anywho last night i moved my 6 autos into the flower space, for one its about 2 weeks since they broke soil and i needed room for my cloner bucket lol. so the autos got moved into 20/4 under my 600w HPS. i also moved my cloner bucket into my veg space, and so far the clones are lookin mighty good, got a few root bumps off the 4 sleetstack x skunk clones already and the NL clones are getting there. transplanted one of the Sleetstack x Skunk clones into a small pot and tossed it into my bedroom closet under my 2 135watt LED UFOs on 12/12, gonna check out what this SSxS is without having to flower the orginal. gonna veg the crap outta these 2 orginal plants grown from seed and their clones while the autos do thier thing in the flower space. so i should have some nice bushes ready to flower around new years.

so like i said autos are moved to the flower space under 20/4. they all look super healthy except the one runt Budda Purple Kush... its an odd one but im really kinda excited to see how goofy the run turns out to be, as i said in a previous post the runt threw out 3 single blade leaves and started throwing 3 3-blade leaves but,, after the first 3 bladed leaf grew out the second leaf in the 3blade set turnd out to have 6 blades and right after the 6 blades grew in a bit and were longer then an inch they split, so now it has a 3blades leaf and a mutated 4/2 blade leaf, 2 of the blades of the leaf split from the other 4 blades, and i mean split, the petioal actually split about a 1/4 inch from the leaf blades. so wierd, so with this odd growth it seems to have made the plant grow all zig zag like, instead of a streight upwards growing main stalk this one is zig zaggin back and forth at each node, looks so friken wierd lol... stupid runts, something i expected from the freebie seed but ooh well i guess im happy with a silly little mutated plant, cant wait to see how much more retarted the plant will look in another month hahaha.
well i also did my Azamax soil drench and foliar spray on thursday on all 6 autos and the SSxS and NLxNL. everythings looking super healthy now, not a bug in sight and if there is its being all stupid and not eating, as it should after azamax lol, funny to watch a thrip whos is supposed to go towards the center of the leafs and start feeding, instead walks in circles then falls off the side of the leaf HAAHAHA!!! stupid bugs, thats what you get for messin with me... lol sorry im a little loopy, not enough sleep and too much BIU lol, well time to get workin on the stupid card reader issue AGAIN... hopefuly i can get another card reader this week, iv got a bunch of pics to post here,


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 4, 2013)

well i started with the light a bit too far away just to insure it wasnt too close to start with the autos, they seem to have stretched a bit but it works out well as they have kind of evened up in size a bit, and it also gave me a good view of whats going on with the runt, which if i do say so myself is mind boggling lol, a true 1 in a million wacky pheno type, well maybe not 1 in a million but you get the idea lol, so 4 of the 5 budda purple kush look great and the freebie purple looks good too, but this runt is just funny lookin, it looks as if it sort of topped/Fimmed its self naturaly lol, well iv got a pic, drawn in pain as im still beating my head against a brick wall with this swappin off of camera card to comp issue, ordered a new card reader so hopefuly soon, but anywho again sorry for the crappy pain pic and the simplicity of the drawing but its to give an idea of what the runt is doing compaired to the others, the "plant" on the left is what the other 4 and the freebie are doing, as i would expect from any plant grown without training of any sort, but then on the right is the runt. not only did it throw out a 3set of single blade leaves it also shot out a staggered 3set of 3blade leaves, and this is where it gets kinda wierd, at the 3blade leaf set one is a regular 3 blade, and the other 2 are split, by split i mean it started growing as a single leaf, and at the leaf end of the petial it split into 2 petials, one threw a 4 bladed leaf and the other petial threw a 2 bladed leaf, as seen in the pic, the dark green is the leaf, and the light green are petials, and right after this strange 3 set the main stem seems to have split, one going up acting as the main stem and the other is branching out into 3 new growth tops,... its so hard to explain how goofy this runt looks but ill as i said hopefuly have a new working card reader soon and can show actual pics of this goofball.
View attachment untitled 111.bmp
View attachment untitled 222.bmp


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 11, 2013)

well still got issues with my camera and comp to transfer pics... which makes me a bit sad, what also makes me a bit sad is that yesterday while doing my daily check on the ladies, i noticed that the biggest budda purple kush plant with the biggest broadest fan leaves turned out to be a tad confused on its sexual orenitation... it was a full blown hermie, pistils up top and lower nodes were throwing nut sacks, so needless to say i culled that mofo and cried a little inside... lol... well from that experience alone im already sold 100% on REG Photo period plants from now on, the chance that a FEM seed will herm is just too much of a con for them to be beneficial, at least with Reg seeds you know its either a male or female and if it herms its most likely stress/room conditions not genetics, iv already delt with hermies on a bagseed run and getting one herm with good genetics makes me think twice about FEMs now. well the NL fem is doing well, still no signs of pre-flowers, im prayin it doesnt follow suit with the hermie budda purple kush, that would be horrid... other then the one hermie all the other Budda purple kush plants are really throwin them pistils out like mad now, all the calix's are purple except on the freebie purple auto, its throwin green calix's, for now hopefuly, id like to see it go purple but if it doesnt ooh well.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah that is the one down side to buying fem seeds, there is a chance of the herm trait coming to life. It happens some with even the best breeders. I ordered some high dollar seeds last year, and I think they were from TH seeds. They were supposed to be so great according to High Times mag but mine threw nanners as soon as they had buds developed good. The smoke and yield was decent but nothing to shout about.

Hey that one plant on the left looks to be a bit stretched and sparse looking. You might need to put more light on it :hubba:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 12, 2013)

hahaha are you talking about the paint pictures? those are just to show what the runt of the autos is doing, shes doing some really wierd things, i really wish i could get my pics to transfer to my comp, id really love to show this natural FIM, lol i did absoutly NOTHING to the autos other then plant them and water them and this runt comes out and at the 2nd set of leaves its main stem split and has 2 tops now, 1 with 2 growth tips and the other has 3 growth tips, looks so darn silly. all the others are filled in nicely all bushy like, well as bushy as a MJ plant gets without training. hopefuly soon i can get these pics uploaded.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 12, 2013)

Sorry about the hermies... I hate that! mojo for the rest of the grow.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 12, 2013)

thanks rose, nice to see some people finaly commin around and leavin a message of some sort lol, this was a lonely thread up till the other day XD, anywho yeah it sucks havin a hermie especially after buying quality genetics, no real biggie i knew there was a chance with fem seeds, awe well it is what it is, im just hoping my Northern Lights fem is a full fem and no dirty lil nut sacks. also still got no clue on the Sleetstack X Skunk reg that i got bushin out now, been about a month and a half in veg so its a nice little bush with tons of growth tips everywhere, just tieing it down trying to keep things somewhat even. and the Budda Purple Kush and the Freebie are lookin good, starting to bulk up them calix's and they are purpling quite nicely, only calix's at the moment but no doubt another few weeks and ill have purpling leaves and such. next time though im defentally ordering REG seeds, thinkin of getting my all time fav BC Buds "God Bud", it was the first plant i grew from a bag seed none the less and its got one heavenly taste and smell to it, and well im also leaning towards some Larry OG, Satori, and Headband... my buddy grows Headband and its some seriously sugar coated bud, was thinkin of working like 2 or 3 Headband plants into my perpetual harvest after the autos are done and saving 1 for smoke and using all of the other 2 minus stems/fan leaves for bubble hash. iv been having to clean my grinder screen every day cuz there are so many trichs, most sugar leaves dont appear green at all just a hazy orange from all the trichs lol so why not a dedicated hash plant XP.  well gonna borrow a card reader today from a coworker and HOPEFULY this one will work and i can get some updated pics up


----------



## 7thG (Nov 16, 2013)

Whats up Sunakard? Lets gets some more pics in here!:icon_smile:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 17, 2013)

haha id love to, im having some technical issues, the card reader i have is old and isnt working anymore, the one my friend has just took a crap and im trying to get a new one but with bills and crap its a little harder to get a good one then i thought lol, gotta love those awesome bills >_< i have been taking quite a lot of pics and will defently be posting some as soon as i get a new card reader. everythings lookin good, having some issues with cloning the SSxS and NLxNL without rapid rooter plugs but i should be able to get some next weekend and get these clones up and running already. the autos on the other hand are doing awesome, all the budding is purple, not quite a royal purple but not quite a lavander either, somewhere right in the middle lol, and the runt of the budda purple kush seems it could possibly be the strongest of the 4 budda purple kush as it has 5 tops plus all the side branching.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 19, 2013)

ok so i got a card reader that works woot woot !!! so iv got some pics to resize and post up here.

first things first, mind you im growing in a mix of Happy Frog and Roots Organic with added peralite feeding the GH "GO" line, (organic nutes). so please direct your attention to the 2 pics below, one is of the Sleetstack X Skunk and the 2nd is Northen Lights x Northern Lights, and it appears to me that they both got hit a little hard with nutes last time i fed them. im guessing this is Nute Burn since it seems to only be on the upper leaves just below the new growth tips, iv been giving just water now untill they get over this little overfeeding. so correct me if im wrong but this is Nute Burn... yes?





ill post another update on my lunch break today, got a bunch of pics to share of the Budda Purple Kush and Purple Freebie... plus i think ill do another post of just the "runt" of the litter, well looks more like the champ now, lots of tops as it seems to have naturaly FIMed itself lol... so pull up a chair and ill have these pics uploaded within the day.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 19, 2013)

here are the Budda Purple Kush and the Purple Freebie. 

*10/27/13*
Budda Purple Kush







Purple Freebie




*11/05/13*




*11/09/13*




*11/12/13*
      during morning inspection i found one of the Budda Purple Kush plants hermied, i dont have a pic of that monstrosity sorry... lower 1/3 threw sacks top 2/3 pistils... awe well RIP in my trash can... here are the survivors. also seem to have not taken a pic of the Budda Purple Kush in the bottom left position in my flower space but its doing just as well as the others, you can see a corner of it in a few of the pics.

Budda Purple Kush





Purple Freebie


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 19, 2013)

and just 4 days later from the last pics in the previous post...

*11/16/13*




:holysheep:  :holysheep:  :holysheep:



got a handful more of pics to sort through and resize of the "runt" or "naturaly FIMed" plant thats goin all wonkey on me. ill try and have the runts showcase up by tonight.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 20, 2013)

ok so heres the Budda Purple Kush "Runt" more indepth, to show the wonkey-ness of this little auto. it started off with a set of 3 single bladed leaves instead of a set of 2, after this point is where things got really wonkey, the "Runt" seems to have FIMed itself naturaly, whether it was caused by a wacky pheno, if it was a runt to start, or if it had problems poking its tender little head outta the soil/seed shell. who knows?!?! i sure dont but either way this one is looking the best out of all the autos, because it seems to have 4 tops naturaly. well here we go, its too hard to explain whats going on so take a look... 
Budda Purple Kush "Runt"
11/04/13




11/05/13



11/09/13



11/12/13





11/16/13
check out all those even tops. mind you i havnt done a lick of training at all, this is all natural.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 20, 2013)

In that first pair of pics, I am inclined to believe that to be more of a severe case of magnesium deficiency than nute burn. While its not impossible to burn plants with organic soil, its not real likely unless you dump in a lot of pre-chelated amendments. You probably needed to add some good lime to the soil to get more mag, and help balance the PH good.

Its hard to tell under the HPS light but they look to have recovered and seem to be doing well enough but if you haven't added any lime to the soil, I would recommend that you do get some and add to it. 

Its a shame that little purple kush is an auto. It would be interesting to take a cutting and clone it to see what happens with it.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 20, 2013)

ooh the first 2 pics arnt the autos, they are Sleetstack X Skunk and Northern Lights x Northern Lights. and the reason i believe this is due to nute burn is because after feeding them the next day they looked like that, since then iv given 2 waterings of just water and today i gave everything, the skeetstack, northern light and the 4 budda purple kush and purple freebie, a good soaking with some of HTGs root tea powder mix with some Foxfarm Big Bloom (the organic nute of the foxfarm trio) im fairly certin that it was due to too strong of a dose of nutes, since the "burn" showed up as i said iv done nothing but water and a tea today and all the new growth since the "burn" is lush and green like normal. none of the autos are showing much of anything aside from a slight cal/mg spots on some of the lower leaves but its cleared up in the past week, no spot progression. btw although i do use "organic soil" its not a Super Soil by any stretch, simply Happy Frog and Roots Organic and some added peralite, 2cu ft Happy Frog, 1.5 cu ft Roots Organic and 8 dry quarts peralite. well thats the basic mix ratios, if i need lots ill double everything, and i feed with the General Hydroponics "General Organics "Bio" line" and im fairly sure i went a tad heavy on those 2. all good though they are still gonna sit their happy little butts in my veg closet for another month and a half at least. gotta get the next grow started early since im aiming for a perpetual harvest every 2-3 weeks, at least 1 or 2 plants but thats gonna be starting to snowball closer to the new year. till then its these little autos.

and yes hush i agree it is a true shame that they are autos but hey thats life, i too would absoutly LOVE to be able to clone the "runt" since it grew so wierd and with its natural fim like apperance, would be nice to keep a wonkey pheno lol, my friend has a wierd pheno he just wont let go, not nearly as cool as melvins buckeye purple/green phenos, hes grows lots of chocolope and one particular pheno grows super lanky yet compact, if that makes sence, it doesnt quite bush up just lots of long side branches with sparce nodes untill the brances get about 6-10 inches long then it starts to tighten up, little growth under the canopy naturaly basically. unlike the other phenos that stay squat and tight nodes, but this one just lanks out then goes bonkers with super tight nodes and stupidly fat buds, with more of a cheesy musty smell then the typical chocolate sweet smell. its the largest producing pheno that hes got of chocolope yet its the biggest pain to train properly even with a scrog, it just does what it wants lol.
awe well, hopefuly tomorrow assuming im not super swamped ill get some updated pics of the autos, they are defently living up to their reputation of being a super violent flowering plant, just a few days and went from a few pistils to nickle size buds all over XD and the petiols and sugar leaves are starting to turn a deep royal purple. i so cant wait till they are in full flower, gonna look amazing. id love to get my hands on a photo period purple pheno of something delicious...


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 25, 2013)

well today seems like a good day to get some updated pics, 9 days later and they are looking insane, defently a violent flowering plant, the progress in just over a week is crazy, and the purple is comming out more and more as each day goes by, leaf veins, petials, sugar leaves, upper stems and buds are all purpled up and getting richer and richer every day, its awesome!!! well back to work for me for a few hours then ill snap some pics and post em.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 25, 2013)

Quick thought I've had whilst reading both pages... You say you swear off FEM's for regs. Here's my personal experience really quick. I've run 2 runs of FEM's and 1 run of REG's. Absolutely no herming from the FEM's (9 of them, 2 different runs) and a few plants through mid bloom nanners in my REG run (9 of them 1 run) 

So personally... I'm biased to FEM over REG.. hands down even to me. :confused2: 

Everything is looking decent by the way. I had the link ready to post in this thread  for a card reader, but I see you got that sorted. Cheers :aok:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 25, 2013)

im defently leaning towards reg seeds, at least that way i know its either male or female and a low chance of herms with strains from well known reputable breeders, the whole fact that most FEM seeds are the result of "self-ing" a female plant with chemicals, and right there the chance for the hermie trait goes up a ton since you literally hermied part of the orginal female plant inorder to get seeds... that just doesnt sit well with me, plus it seems iv had bad luck with FEM seeds, as have many of my friends who also grow... i see the benefit of fem seeds thats for sure, but after growing reg seeds (non-bag seeds) and never having a herm issue, im a little reluctant to swap to fems after having a few hermie on me. i also dont like that on a few seed bank sites like attitude or sea of seeds when you get fem seeds you also tend to get a few autos as well and even though my autos are going great the whole no cloning part kinda annoys me, get such an awesome plant/pheno and yah cant keep it via cloning or re-vegging. makes it hard to keep a good strain and makes a perpetual grow more difficult. lol well anywho yeah i got some pics and i got a bit of cropping to do but i should have a update post up by around 2pm or so im hoping...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 25, 2013)

I've solved most of this issue recently myself. 

I made a killer bubble cloner!  hahah


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 25, 2013)

yeah i got a few cloning methods that work great, but yah just cant clone an auto, and i wish i could the Runt is an impressive plant compaired to the other autos.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 25, 2013)

Hah, I know right?! I'm running an auto right now for giggles, and though it's rather small.. the whole thing is bud and crystals! Will be a fun 1oz or so.  :aok:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 26, 2013)

well lets start things off as usual, the photo period plants that are chillin in veg for a while, this is about 4 days after a bit of pruning, yeah yeah i removed lots of fan leaves, gotta open it all up to get loads of growth tips for cloning so alls good, plus they are both chillinin veg for another month+

Sleetstack X Skunk is first pic, Northern Lights is second pic.






*Budda Purple Kush*
the first pic is of all the autos, 4 Budda Purple Kush and a "Purple freebie", the next 4 pics below are of the largest Budda Purple Kush plant, and the last 3 pics below are of the Budda Purple Kush "Runt"... lots of tops on that one, even-ish too lol


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 26, 2013)

Firstly, very nice looking things  

Secondly, I've always been curious how some members can put the attached pics where they want in the post. Like you have two pics then more details and the rest of your pics. :confused2:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah,,howed ya do that???


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 26, 2013)

first off go advanced, there is a paper clip icon where you upload your pics to the site, resize/crop them as needed, then simply type out what you want click the down arrow near the paper clip icon, and click the pic you want to place, click your cursor next to the end of the brackets for that pic... so its like [attachment]picture[/attachment] *put a space here* then add more pics, make sure that between attaching pics you click off the automatically highlighted picture ID number or the next pic you try to attach will replace the one you previously posted. so just click next to the attachment and put a space. attach pictures where you want...
example kinda...

blah blah blah this is a informative sentance
[attachment] pic 1 [/attachment]  [attachment] pic 2 [/attachment]

blah blah more info blah blah
[attachment] pic 3 [/attachment]

so on and so forth. by the way that is what you will see as your typing out the message, then post preview to make sure things are right then yer good to go and post it. hope this is clear enough and yah understand

by the way thanks, im actually lovin these autos, lol the color is just so amazing, and the smell is kinda kushy yet very very hashy. and they still have till the 25th-28th of Dec...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 26, 2013)

hahaha! My auto is going to be done almost the exact same day! :aok: 

And thanks for the description. I think I have it sorted now


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 26, 2013)

cool cool... if worse comes to worse and yah still cant figure it out i can take some screen shots of the "Advanced Post" page to show what i do. its pretty simple, instead of "Attaching All" you attach each individual pic in the post where you want it. by the way it seems that not everyone knows, but you can post up to 12 pictures in one post, when your uploading pics there are 5 slots to browse your comp for pics, upload 5, then the 5 slots are open again, upload another 5 and then only 2 slots are open, upload 2 more and your at 12 uploaded pictures per 1 post, just a helpful tidbit to share, its nice not having to post like 3 replys just to get all the pics up lol... 
as for the autos im really impressed at the size they are currently, and with not much stretch, no more then what iv seen from other peoples, mine may be a tad more stretched but ooh well. im just happy that they are about 2 foot tall from the soil. better then i expected, i was expecting like a foot or foot and a half like i see alot of people autos get, but the 17.5 inch pot depth is defently making a HUGE difference compaired to tiny 1 or 2 gal pots iv seen people use lol... honestly though i wish these would hurry the heck up lol, i know they only got like 4-5 weeks left till chop but i cant wait to toke on some super purple bud and to collect more trimmings to add to my Sour Diesel trimmings to make some hash, just ordered some Bubble Bags the other day, should have them tomorrow, i got the Bubble Bag Dudes cheap version, since i dont have a HUGE grow going on and im not getting tons and tons of trimmings, paying nearly 200 bucks for a 5gal 5bag set is just outta the question for now, ill go with the 30 buck 5gal 5bag set and just be really gentle with them, like not mixing inside the bag but straining through the bags.

ill get an update post up sometime this weekend, they really are flowering quite violently and the day to day progression is just off the charts, if it wasnt for the fact that autos are from seed only and unable to clone, i might be inclined to buy more, but all in all this whole no training, no stress, just let them go and do their thing situation is driving me crazy lol, i love to pinch and bend them girls to keep things more even and such... so cant wait to get the NL and Sleetstack perpetual rotation going. well might as well work on getting some clones rooted and vegged while i patiently wait for these autos to finish...


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 27, 2013)

so i got my 5gal 5bag Bubble Bag Dude bags today, nice carry pouch, its all fluffly and soft lol, a pressing screen i think its a 10inch X 10inch screen, and 220, 160, 120, 73, and 20 micron bags.

so question for you guys, 

i have just over an ounce of fresh frozen trim, 
should i...
A)  mix up a batch of hash today with the bags i just got and the 1oz of trim from my sour diesel harvest about a month and a half ago, 

or 

B)  wait another 5 weeks until i have the trim from my 5 auto plants to add with the 1oz of trim then do a hash run?


----------



## 7thG (Nov 27, 2013)

Finally got some pics in here and I gotta say it was worth the wait! Plants are looking sexy! Where did you get your Northern Lights?


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 27, 2013)

well got another little update. granted its only 2 days later but i pulled the girls outta the flower space today for a good watering and some pic under some non orange lights lol, finally got some cool white bulbs for my hallway light so better colored pics, unfortunally they are kinda blurry, sorry about that, im gonna try and get a better camera soon, just gotta wait on a few bills and checks. but yeah some pics of the Budda Purple Kush

*Budda Purple Kush*











 last 2 pics here are the Purple Freebie, no purple color which is kinda depressing since its named "Purple"... awe well



7th, the Northern Lights was a freebie from my order from Sea of Seeds, its actually Northern Lights X Northern Lights, unknown breeder, it was also a FEM seed, its lookin awesome actually and showing a few preflowers already, although im still gonna veg it for another month or so...


----------



## 7thG (Nov 28, 2013)

Your Northern Lights is looking awesome. It looks similar to mine but a lot different thats why I was wondering where you got yours. That's a hell of a freebie lol. I got mine from Nirvana. The purple strains are looking awesome too. The budda purple kush in particular. It almost looks blueish and purple. Can't wait to see the finished buds!

Do you do a lot of trimming on your plants?


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 29, 2013)

well that depends 7th, from the pics of the NL and Sleetstack Skunk you can see i did ALOT of trimming, i took off almost all of the larger fan leaves inorder to open up space for side branches to start growing larger, i also pulled the main branches down so they are horizontal not vertical, im doing this for 2 main reasons, clones and bushing, yeah yeah i know cutting fan leaves is a bad thing, but you should see the NL and SS now, loads more undergrowth is growin so ill have not only a bunch of clones i can take but ill also have a ton of growth tips even with the main canopy, not going to do a scrog but just lots of tying. but above all my biggest goal here is to get tons of clones from these 2 plants so when the autos are done i can start a perpetual grow. so far so good, got 4 clones from SS and 2 from NL that are doing very well and should be rooted by next week sometime.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 29, 2013)

I fear herming and stressing TOO much to pull any healthy portions off during flowering. You are stronger than me in that regard! I leave all fan leaves until they are 70%+ worn, and then I do "test tugging" to see if they are ready to come off.

Curious, what are your findings with pulling them off? Do you get many herms or issues? How long you been removing big fans leaves and how many do you removing in total and/or at one time? (Just curious is all... I've thought of removing some of my leaves this run, but I tuck em every night instead)


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 29, 2013)

the only fan leaves i remove from a flowering plant are the ones that are 75%+ dead and almost about to fall off naturaly or just being stubborn and wont fall off lol... the NL and SS iv been pruning like mad are still in veg, i did a huge pruning last weekend, i wanna say i cut off all large fan leaves except for the top 2 or 3 sets per branch, so a good 75% or so, let them recover for like a week and they have 10 times more growth tips growing upwards, basically just opened it up so light could get to the lower under branches and help those grow more then if they were still shaded, by opening it up and allowing more light to penetrate im getting far more even growth then if i hadnt pruned up a bit... ill make sure to give them at least 2 weeks of recovery before i start them on flowering.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh, hacking in veg is different.. hack away!!  

hah


----------



## sunakard2000 (Nov 29, 2013)

yeah its not a problem as long as you give them time to recover and bounce back, when i was younger i remember my dad snipping almost all of our veggies when they were still young, he said it was so to make them bushier so they dont get as tall in our raised beds. little did i know at the time but he was topping the plants, now growing MJ and thinking back i learned alot of growing techniques at least in the training department way back when i was young, kinda makes me laugh when i hear people crying that your gonna force herm or up right kill the plant with too much pruning, come on thats a joke, look at mother plants, but hey some people just dont get it, they have only grown MJ and not much else, but basic applications like topping and tying down branches to even the canopy is no different then what some people apply to their regular gardens like my dad. give them the time to recover and if trained right youll defently increase your harvest. 

but yeah no trim in flower what so ever, except maybe sucker buds, i try to nip off any tiny little buds growing under the canopy that will obviously have no chance at being anything more then being a pinch of shake when dry, mostly when i either just tie the crap outta the plants or go with a scrog, either way them tiny little fluffs aint worth my time so away they go.

speaking of plants in flower, :holysheep: the Budda Purple Kush's are EXPLODING!!! every day im just blown away at the growth, just about every bud is slight smaller around then a quarter and at least 2 inches tall, them girls are starting to fatten up nicely, and the leaves are starting to lay on the trichs more and more each day, all sparkly and beautyful lol, i snipped a tip off of a purple sugar leaf the other day and looked at it under my microscope, again :holysheep: sooooo many trichs. another 4 weeks or so and these should be done, i hope they finish before the new year but if i gotta take them a little longer so be it. but so far today i just cant wait for that first bowl lol


----------



## 7thG (Dec 1, 2013)

I've been kinda hesitating on trimming my plants cause I don't want to stress them too much but I think I'm gonna go ahead and get snippin.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 1, 2013)

remember with lots of pruning comes more recovery time. took about 2 weeks for my NL to lush up after a good pruning.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 4, 2013)

well just a few days later now and the SS and NL are really bushing up, and my first set of clones look to be pretty close to rooting, they will hopefuly have roots poking outta the RRs by this weekend, and as for the Autos, :holysheep: they are truely exploding with growth, i just fed them last night and added a half strength dose of the Bio-Thrive Grow (veg nute) along with their normal flower feeding, some were starting to lose a little bit of the vibrent green on the fan leaves so i figured they wanted a tad more nitrogen then they were getting, which for me is odd, since these are the first autos iv grown it seems they do like the occasional veg nute boost added with their flower nutes, far more then iv seen any other photo period. havnt had a photo plant actually show signs that its craving more nitro in flower, well going to take a few leafs off near the buds and check out the trichs, see what they are up to in that department, but over all i think im still on track to harvest around x-mas to newyears. then the real fun of a perpetual harvest comes into play.


----------



## 7thG (Dec 5, 2013)

Sounds Good! Can't wait to see some more bud porn:icon_smile: 

I was for some reason under the impression that auto's didn't get nutes. Is it normal practice to feed auto's?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes it is 7thG   

Also, I've fed mine just like I would a regular. I've also given mine 12/12 when you're not "supposed" to hah. 

Taking mine down Saturday, can't wait!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 5, 2013)

7thG said:
			
		

> I've been kinda hesitating on trimming my plants cause I don't want to stress them too much but I think I'm gonna go ahead and get snippin.



Aren't you running autos?  I wouldn't go to snippin if they are autos.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2013)

I would never trim an Auto,aint big enough to worry about leaves being in the way.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 5, 2013)

naw 7th has Fem Northern Lights. im running 5 autos currently, 4 budda purple kush and one "purple" freebie as well as a Nortern Lights and a Sleetstack Skunk, the NL and SS are both photo period plants and they are doing quite well, just took 6 clones from each yesterday so im hoping they root and i can get them vegging here soon, gonna try to get a 3-4 week rotation of 3 plants going around new years after these autos are chopped.
more then likely ill end up with the purple freebie left in the flower space for another week or 2, based only on bud size its no where near the size of the budda purple kushes, sittin happy with kolas larger then half dollars around and the purple freebie is still chillin with maybe nickle or quarter sized buds do im assuming its gonna be a little longer for that one.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 5, 2013)

lol i agree no trimming of autos but mine seem to be doing far better then what iv seen from other people, granted im using a 6gal bucket that has an inside depth of 17.5 inches, so im betting its defently due to the depth of the pots but my autos are all at least 2foot 3 inches from soil, tallest one is 2foot 7inches tall from soil. i wont be running autos anymore after this run, it was mainly for the experience that i even went with autos this time around and i agree they arnt really worth it in the long run but hey they are doing extreamly well.

DrG, yes all plants whether its an auto or a photo period you need to feed them, the reason im guessing you believe you dont need to feed is from your research, alot of people use a super soil for both autos and photo plants and the auto dont live long enough to suck everything outta the soil so you never actually have to feed them rather you feed the soil life which in turn feeds the plants, that would be my guess on where you got that idea. heck look at PC Ducks stuff, all organicly grown by feeding the soil life rather then the plant. but seeing as your in a hydro/soil-less set up thats not going to be possible, you will HAVE to feed autos with your setup. im guessing thats also why your last autos were kinda fubar near the end, they ended up consuming themselves inorder to stay alive, thats why you had such gnarly lookin leaves and such.

anywho again sorry about the paragraph lol, well back to work for me and ill get some pics up later today if i can, got a few from earlier this week so ill be taking some more to show what they are like today as well as some RR shots of the clones, im so happy that they FINALLY started pushin roots outta the RRs, only took 3 weeks, ooh well they are finally rooted and going into cups later today for about 10 days then into 2.5gal pots, veg for the remainder of the month and pray the autos are done by new years and i can reset my timers to 12/12 and get these NL and SS going on a 3-4 week rotation.


----------



## 7thG (Dec 5, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Aren't you running autos?  I wouldn't go to snippin if they are autos.


Heck no. Keeping it simple with my Northern Lights regular seeds. I wish I woulda got fem seeds Sunakard!
THG remember you told me to start a couple more plants cuase I have reg seeds. I tried unsuccessfully.


----------



## 7thG (Dec 5, 2013)

I think there's a lot of confusion here haha. For the record I was the one who thought you didn't have to feed autos. Dr.G said he does feed his autos as do you so I guess I was wrong.

Looking forward to the pics Sunakard!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Dec 5, 2013)

> DrG, yes all plants...



Yeah, I think he read both our posts and thought to write you and wrote me.. something like that heh  No worries


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 5, 2013)

haha well yeah i messed up but you knew what i ment lol, well who i was talking to lol... and for some reason i thought you got fem seeds but thats my NL lol long day so far sorry guys for the confusion, but the facts still stand true.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 5, 2013)

well pic update here...

*11/30/13*
over view of flower area, all 4 budda purple kush and "purple" freebie





*12/02/13*



*Budda Purple Kush*
a top and then side view of each BPK. 5th and 6th pick below are of the "Runt" which i have ironicaly nicknamed "Tiny" cuz well its so huge lol


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 5, 2013)

pic update continued

*12/02/13*
*"Purple" Freebie *
so far NO purpling from this so called "Purple" freebie i got, ooh well it smells super fruity, makes my mouth water after touching it lol.




*Northern Lights*





*Sleetstack Skunk*





*Lemon Twist*




also gonna see if i can help my buddy find the charger cord for his digi camera, hopefuly i can get some better closeups of some buds and crisper quailty pics, if not then sorry same semi fuzzy crapola camera. gonna snap some more today reguardless.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 5, 2013)

Nice job.


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 5, 2013)

very nice and healthy looking....


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 5, 2013)

thanks guys, i too am extreamly impressed with the autos, from the typical auto stuck in the side of a veg tent just to get rid of the seed as i see alot of people doing and keeping them in tiny pots, the 17.5 inch deep 6gal buckets and the fact that i swapped my flower schedule from 12/12 to 20/4 just for this auto run, a good combo of the hps on 20/4 and the deep buckets defently made the difference compaired to other autos iv seen that are like one main kola and maybe at most 4 side arm kolas, but each of mine have like 8 side arms or more, much bushier then i was expecting since all i saw were little thin plants in tiny pots lol, after seeing all those pics of small foot tall single kola autos i got scared but once they started to flower after about 25 days i was astonished by the day to day growth, 
well from my guess ill most defently be getting more than an ounce per plant, lookin like 1.5-2 oz honestly and theres still 3-4 weeks left to go till they are finished so who knows but it aint some pittly 1/2 oz like i heard in so many horror stories about autos. so far im more then pleased with the results and cant wait to tear up that first bong load.


----------



## 7thG (Dec 5, 2013)

I am a little curious about the last pic in the first of your most recent posts (@2:25pm). I know you trim your plants pretty heavily in veg. And I'm pretty sure I remember you saying you don't trim your plants in bloom so I assume that plant was trimmed prior to being put into flower. I was just wondering if there are any benefits to flowering a plant with so few fan leaves. My instincts tell me the more fan leaves the more energy being sent to the buds, is that not the case? Anyway, your plants are looking great! I'm going to be keeping a close eye on your Northern Lights!


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 5, 2013)

aah yeah everything in flower are autos, i havent touched them except picking off dead/almost dead and ready to fall off leaves, other then that thats just how that particular BPK grew, that would be the lankiest one of the bunch, the strain was breed for the purple pheno and thats all i got, all 5 were purpling even the hermie i ripped out early last month. i believe that when i put them into flower that particular one stretched slightly more then the others, aside from its top kola which is nice and fat and dense spacing the side branches stretched quite a bit, i did keep my light about 5-6 inches from the top of the plants ever since they were put into flower, iv been raising the light a little bit every few days as the plants were getting to the point they would touch the light if i left the light alone for another day. its just a slightly sparce plant compaired to the other 3.


----------



## 7thG (Dec 6, 2013)

1oz or more per plant is great, especially for autos! I would of expected less honestly. Kinda makes running a bunch of autos sound like a good idea. About how long until finish from seed on those?


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 6, 2013)

seed to harvest they say 65-75 days but im gonna go based on past experiences and go by Trichs and overall look of the plant.

**edit**
either way im looking at Dec 18th or 28th based on 65-75 days since they broke soil, not when i sowed the seeds, figured that would be the best way to go. more then likely ill just go the safe/couch lock route and go for the 75days  mark or longer if necessary based on how they look.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 11, 2013)

so as i said on the 5th i took 6 clones from each of the vegging plants the NL and the Sleetstack, i did a little experiment with the 2 rooting compounds i have, the first is the RootTech cloning gel and the 2nd is RooTing cloning powder i got at Lowes for like 8 bucks, first off the orginal clones i took that i just put into cups were rooted with the gel and took over 3 weeks for tiny roots to start to pop out, now back to the experiment, i used the gel and powder on 3 clones from each plant, so 6 clones total from each plant, 3 have the powder and 3 have the gel, after ONLY 6 days the clippings that i used the powder on are EXPLODING with roots, i carefuly ripped open a few of the RRs to look and each of thc clippings i used the rooting powder on already have at least 10 roots that are an inch or longer, while the clippings that i used the Gel on are only just starting to root, the stem in the RR has started to lose its green color and turn white while swelling up, 
so thus far i can say the rooting powder works 3 times faster, i looked at the clones last night and again this morning, the 3 NL and the 3 SS that i used the powder on are already ready to be put into cups and start their 10day cup period, 6 days later with the powder and roots are blasting out of the RRs, while the rooting gel took well over 3 weeks to blast roots out of the RRs. also with the rooting powder being 8 bucks and getting twice the amount as compaired to the gel that costs 12.50. i think im going to stick with the powder from now on, you just cant knock the results, 6 days and at least 10 roots poppin out of RRs... thats  insane, fastest rooting iv ever had, im going to run this powder again and guage the time it takes to blast roots, just to make sure its consistantly a week for the powder. assuming it is only 6 days again with the powder ill be switching to the power for my perpetual grow, 1/3 the rooting time with powder as opposed to the gel, that works out great and gives me so much more flexability with so much less waiting time. lol im so happy with these results,


----------



## 7thG (Dec 11, 2013)

Heck yea man thank you for doing this experiment and sharing the results. That's weird how the cheap powder from Lowes works better than the gel. Rooting Cloning Powder, is that it's actual name I want to see if my Lowes carries it.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 11, 2013)

Its called "RooTing Hormone" by Green Light, its a 2oz bottle with a yellow cap and maroon-ish colored label with yellow rays comming from the Green Light logo and little roots sticking off the bottom of the T in RooTing. 

wow good thing you asked about the brand, i think i may have found out why this works so much better, for one basic principle that powder + the small amout of water on the stem makes a paste, to a degree, and when added to the moistened rapid rooters that makes it a little pasty-er. as compaired to a gel that over time is either absorbed into the cloning medium or washes off to a degree because of the moisture, but the powder stays on the bottom of the cutting like a paste as i said thus keeping the beneficial ingredient on the stem.

well at least thats my thinking since the active ingredient is the same yet its at a 5 times higher concentration in the gel then the powder. 0.55% in the gel and 0.1% in the powder yet the powder blasted super white super fuzzy and healthy roots out of the rapid rooters a mear 6 days later as opposed to 3 or 4 weeks later and having the root zone look unhealthy.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 14, 2013)

well everythings comming along nicely, the clones from the Sleetstack and Northern Lights are doing quite well, another week or so in the cups and they should be ready to transplant into veg containers, as well as the other 3 plants in veg, Sleetstack, Northern Lights and Lemon Twist, all are pretty close to being ready for a transplant, just waiting out these autos another week then ill transplant the 3 main plants and keep vegging the clones as well as cupping up the clones i currently have under the dome, with any good luck they should be good to be cupped up in about 4 days or so.

going to get some pics this weekend, and hopefuly be able to go out and buy my own card reader so i dont have to keep borrowing my buddys lol. also gotta get some more soil and stuff to prep for the transplants and perpetual grow.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 16, 2013)

well i was unable to get pics this weekend and i was unable to get my own working card reader, but iv borrowed my buddies card reader again so ill have a picture update sometime today, everything looking super good and the 4 budda purple kush are about 80% cloudy with a handful of clear and amber/purple trichs, given the estimated life span of about 70-80 days they are about a week or 2 away from chop yay!!! i so cant wait, and the purple freebie is starting to lavander up alot more now and is lookin like it may take another 2-3 weeks or so till chop. so very soon ill have some delish buds to smoke and a perpetual harvest thats very very close to being all set and ready to go in another 3 weeks. woot woot. well ill check in later on today and post an update.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 16, 2013)

:icon_smile: :aok:


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 23, 2013)

well hopefuly i can get a post up here before the site goes down which im thinking is gonna happen so this may be the last post, as i said ill try to get a pic post up but im not sure, if not ill just start a new journal over at MC and show off this haul... the purple buds are so beautyful, all of the main colas and the 3 additional tops on the "runt" that fimmed its self, are all about the size of a bottle of pop, and almost as round, not super dense but still nice and tight with a tad of a kushy feel... it is a kush after all LOL... i collected all the scissor hash and tried it in my dabber, OMG so tasty, sweet with a hint of flowers, i cant wait to smoke the buds lol, from my best guess based on previous harvests id say iv got about 5-6 ounces from the 4 plants all together, maybe more the colas are quite huge. from the outside the buds look almost black from the deep purple sugar leaves and the purple flowers yet when you break a bud open the insides that never got light exposure are a vibrant red with a subtle purple-ish hue, on looks alone its killer bud but cant say for sure till i smoke it, if its anything like the scissor hash then ill be very impressed and satisfied with these autos.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Dec 26, 2013)

well looks like a no go on the pictures, wont be able to get things inorder and squared away before the end of the year, or id post some now, however i do have a preliminary smoke report,  although not done curing after 2 days of being in jars i took a nug and quick dried it, yeah yeah i know tisk tisk but i no longer have the patience to wait another 2-3 weeks lol. anywho

buds smell like super dank with a hint of sweet wild flowers. 
the taste is sort of like the smell, sweet flowery overtones with a subtle peppery undertone, the lingering flavor is slightly peppery with a good lip smacking sweetness.
its got a nice mellow high, it doesnt kick yah in the face right off the bat but sort of creeps up on you after about 5-10min, semi energetic do something high with a nice mellow relaxed feeling. defently a day time smoke.
and one more, the lingering smell is off the charts lol, i smoked a bowl in my new bong then went into my grow room and did my daily stuff for about 15-20min, came back out and walked towards my computer desk, then BLAM the smell hit me like a friken brick wall, super dank almost like a skunk with nasty old gym socks and pepper with an ever so faint floral smell, defently smells good just was not expecting the lingering stank to stink soooo much.


----------



## Kysupergrower (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey sounds like with a good intense cure that there bud you got will cure into some amazing quality bud.id throw some in after bone drying it for like 2 weeks straight and thenn open it up and have a quick smell!!
I bet you,ll just wanna seal her back up for a week or more!
A great cure will give you supreme smoke!!
Happy holidays to you and yours
You can check me out at my blueberry girl grow.green mojo bro!


----------



## sunakard2000 (Mar 31, 2014)

well update time, its been a long while since i updated this thread on MP, anywho lets get started so i no longer have the autos growing, and iv grown out the orginals of Sleetstack X Skunk and Northern Lights, both of which were in all honesty a waste of time, no much trich production. i also recieved a Lemon Twist seed and a Lemon OG Kush seed from a friend.. and what amazing luck i have BOTH turned out female. iv already finished growing out the orginal Lemon Twist plant from seed and now i have a small platoon of LT clones... shes a nice heavy feeder who starts to crystal up by week 3 or 4 in flower, smells of streight up lemon pledge and has a wonderful sour-ish lemon taste that just makes your mouth water, its a good heavy stone, defently not a wake and bake smoke but that hasnt stopped me HAHAHA!!! anywho i also have this Lemon OG Kush plant started from seed that is about 3 weeks into flower that i just took some clones from earlier last week and already have both of the clones rooted and transplanted... i gotta say this was my fastest rooting of any clones ever!!! a meager 4 days and both clones had 6+ roots poking outta the rapid rooters and i let them go for another day, at the end of day 5 both clones had more then 10 roots blasting out of the rapid rooter... 
as of now i have 1 LT thats about 3 or 4 weeks from chop, the Lemon OG Kush should be about 5 weeks out from chop, and i also have 4 more Lemon Twists in flower, 2 just went in this past weekend and the other 2 went in 2 weeks ago. so iv got a nice semi-stuffed flower area now with all different ages of plants flowering, the perpetual cycle is now totaly underway. 
after april 15th ill be getting a new computer WOOT finally... so ill be able to keep updateing with pics and such instead of just paragraphs lol, im so excited for the new comp. well until then...


----------

